
Show HN: Online learning courses made of podcast episodes - mlejva
https://podhut.co/
======
mlejva
Hi, creator of the website here.

This is sort of an experiment I'd like to try. What I realized is how much I
learn from listening to podcasts about a specific topic and how I keep
searching different episodes about that topic. I created a very basic website
of podcast episodes based on a specific topic and bundled them together.

What I really love about podcasts is that they don't "tie" you to the screen.
You can commute, cook or whatever and still learn.

It's not meant to teach you how to code if you weren't coding before. It's
meant to make you better in a skill you already have at some level.

I appreciate your feedback and I'd like to hear what courses you'd be
interested in - I want to add more over the weeks.

